# New Mice



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

My new mousies have moved in  I collected them on sunday and I'm really pleased with them. I'm not going to breed from them, they will just be very pampered pets! They are all does, 6 of them, 1x ivory satin, 1x black, 1x silver, 1x stone, 1x black eyed cream & 1x argente. I have discovered that i'm not very good at getting descent photo's of my mice so here's a pic of the satin- Lunar aka loony as she's a bit mad! :lol: (thought her eye looks like one of those plasma ball thingies - too much flash me thinks!) I will post some more pics of the others if i can manage to get something worth looking at.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

wow her eyes!
Lovely ears ^_^


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks megzilla92. Here are some pics of the rest of the gang, not great pics of the black or black eyed cream i'm afraid but the mousies were getting kinda bored with the amateur photo shoot!
ivory satin.








stone.








black.
















silver.
















argente.








black eyed cream.








Thanks for looking.


----------



## podcreature (Mar 26, 2010)

yikes! those ARE incredible ears! beautiful girls, and they look well bred! my mice are mutts but thye're sweet critters.  thanks for sharing!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 26, 2010)

The ears are huge =] Very cute girls


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Awww, they are super.
Do they all live together?

xx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks guys, they're growing into some really nice characters, The black ( Inka) is really funny, she's the most outgoing and very nosey, always sticky beaking into something. :lol: 
Yes, they all live together very happily ( so far), I was lucky to find a super sized cage online about a year ago which is about 1 metre x 0.5 metre size with different levels but most importantly has the narrow bar spacings so they will be moving into that very soon.Since they arrived i've been keeping them in a smaller cage just so that we can get to know each other first before they get all that space( prev mice have not been so easy to catch once in the big cage!)


----------

